# Is anyone psyched for the new 007 Movie?



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

The trailers for this flick look really good. It looks a lot darker and much more serious than any Bond film that I've seen. I really disliked all of the Dalton/Bronsan bond movies, so this one really has my hopes up.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

I am. I agree that the trailers make it look very promising. I really was excited when Brosnan was finally chosen for the role but was disappointed w/ his performance.


----------



## paulc (Nov 28, 2006)

i havnt seen it yet many friends have and said its good so i cant wait to get down there and see it for myself !


----------



## nFavor (Oct 12, 2006)

If it would of ended at the start of the poker game, then I'd say the movie would of been amazing. Wow. The temo of the move died during and after the poker game. Also the villian wasn't as well defined as most of the other Bond movies.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I liked the "reboot" of the franchise. Much like the Electra character in The World is Not Enough, Vesper has multiple layers which make her fascinating.

Reminded me of the recent Batman movie. Take it back to the beginning and start over. I wanted Clive Owen and was mad at the Daniel Craig choice, but he did a good job. He can do the action scenes (that chase with the guy on the construction side was crazy), and he showed how 007 went from a thug to "half monk/half hitman" effectively. Switching from Baccarat to Poker made sense given the current poker craze (since 80% of moviegoers don't even know HOW to play Baccarat). All in all really well done. And no bogus CGI like that surfing down the iceberg fiasco from the last Brosnan film.


----------



## Bobwhite (Nov 29, 2006)

I did enjoy this flick. But have to agree that the poker scene was a bit lethargic and tedious. All in all worth the $8.50 to go and see though. I like the new Bond actor. He didn't over act the part, playing it more like a Jack Bauer from "24"


----------



## JerryAndGail (Oct 18, 2006)

Where were all of the Bond gadgets? I don't think it was as good as it should have been action wise.


----------



## SNAP (Dec 8, 2006)

Outstanding flick....he's an excellent Bond who will grow very nicely into the role.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Great movie. It was the first time my wife had ever seen a Bond movie in a theater, and she loved it.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Finally saw it last night. Good action movie that felt both like and not-like a Bond film at the same time..


----------

